
Theranos CEO Elizabeth Holmes takes big gamble at conference - kqr2
http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Theranos-CEO-Elizabeth-Holmes-takes-big-gamble-at-8003887.php
======
arcanus
Behind a Paywall.

